# Initial Impression: Dayton RS52AN-8



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow... I just put these in in a temporary install replacing aura ns3's... and its a huge difference. When I first put in the ns3's it was like lifting a veil off my system, and now replacing the ns3's with these has the same effect. Vocals are much more clear and effortless, and subtle details are more easily heard. 

The main problem with the ns3's is dynamics, to real get any you have to run them in a dome midrange crossover area but still dump power into them, so when I dropped in the dayton domes I didn't need to change anything other than the gain to have the system tuned just about right. NS3's had to be about 3/4 gain on a Gladius to give them the power they wanted, and they still lacked a little dynamic range, but with the dayton's gain is a hair above minimum, and dynamics are effortless.

I also tried running them alone without midbass tweeter or subs for a while, and these things can hold their own. They play lower with more authority at high volumes than the ns3's did, and also have a more extended top end. If they didn't have the breakup mode way up in the treble range and you could run them on axis you almost wouldnt need a tweeter, and the breakup is not all that harsh since it is so high in frequency.

Build quality is sound, they have a solid face plate and grill, and a nice ribbed aluminum rear cup that doesn't resonate, or at least I havn't heard it do so yet. My only gripe is that the terminals are somewhat flimsy, have to be careful when connecting to them.

Overall I'm loving these domes... now just have to figure out how im going to mount them, right now just have them wedged in the holes in my kick panels which are slightly too small to fit them all the way, facing straight at each other.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

nice, glad you like them. good to see another Arizonan on the boards...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

good review...I was thinking about grabbing a set to play with. 

Can't wait to hear an up to date review when you get everything tied together. 
What kind of power are you giving them and what are the x-over freq's? 

And of course, PICTURES!

Justin

I miss AZ sometimes...they have the most amazing skies at night.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

What are your crossover points with it. Thanks


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright got some baffles put together for em and have em in place but not finished or anything yet. Crossovers are around 500hz-3000hz at 24db/oct, don't know the exact points because they are done by my amps and the silk-screening isn't very precise for choosing points. Giving em around 45 watts, but with the gains the way they are i'd say they only need about 10 watts to get as loud as you'd ever want them.

Pictures... I'll see what I can do, I'm one of those few people nowadays who don't have a camera, not even on my cell-phone heh. I'll look into borrowing one from someone so I can get some pics for you guys.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

was dynamics the major improvement over the auras? or was there added detail still?

anyone else have one that would be willing to send to npdang for some objective measurements?


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> objective measurements?


4th link from bottom up... here


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

cool!


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

I would say dynamics was the major imporvement, but there is a slight but noticable increase in clarity as well... still working on finding a camera to borrow so no pics yet


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nice review!!

wish they played lower


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

Alright finally took some pics... look in the install section for em


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

After listening to these for a few more days I have to say that they have a good amount more detail than the whispers. They really carry the sound of bass, especially complex synthesized songs, and make it much "faster" and "cleaner" sounding. Overall I just really love these mids.


----------

